# Live Composing with Massive Library Collection



## Alex Niedt (May 28, 2019)

Hi everyone! I'll be streaming fairly regularly on Twitch - composing, mixing, testing sample libraries - whatever you'd like to see. I have a ton of Spitfire (nearly all) and 8Dio libraries and a growing Orchestral Tools collection among many other things, and I'll often do shoot-outs when choosing articulations from a nearly 2000-track template (though at times I'll restrict myself to a single library for demo-writing). You're always welcome to pop into chat and ask about a library. Contemplating a purchase and want to see me play through some articulations first and give you my impressions? Just let me know.

Going live right now!


----------

